# DISH Vacation Home "snow bird" account



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a vacation home that I would like to watch my DISH tv . I currently have the hopper and joey. When I go to my vacation home i want the ability to us my hopper there as well. Does DISH allow this?? What will it cost to get my satellite set up there? what is required on my part?? anybody ever done this?? what are the advantages and disadvantages of this?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DISH allows it as long as you tell them when you make the move.

You need to ask DISH how DISH is going to treat you. They may handle it as a Mover's deal or they may charge. You may also have the option of using a local contractor or DIY if you're particular confident in your abilities to do such things.

What wouldn't be allowed is using DISH services in both locations at the same time.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Call Dish and tell them you are a snowbird and they'll let you know how much it'll cost and get it set up for you.


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

This is the 3rd year I have wintered in Fort Myers, FL from Grand Rapids, MI
I'm in an RV Park in FL. I have a spare dish, mast, tripod I setup and aim (DIY).
I jest call the 800 number, give my winter address, and the local channels are turned on.
When I get back north, I reconnect the reciever to the perminent dish and make the call again.
No charge, no problem.

If you want a permanent dish at your vacation home, you can DIY or pay an installer.
You didn't mention if your vacation home is in the same or near same DMA as permanent home. If that's the case, no call is necessary.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jamelar said:


> This is the 3rd year I have wintered in Fort Myers, FL from Grand Rapids, MI
> I'm in an RV Park in FL. I have a spare dish, mast, tripod I setup and aim (DIY).
> I jest call the 800 number, give my winter address, and the local channels are turned on.
> When I get back north, I reconnect the reciever to the perminent dish and make the call again.
> ...


The above is what I have done in the past. I just take the hopper with me and the dish and all the other necessities are already hooked up.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

